

Mt. Gox Database For Sale - noinput
http://pastebin.com/u5N0W9nH

======
goldenkey
A scam regarding a scam? Metascamming? Is that even a thing now?

------
kolev
Bitcoin stinks and it enables scams like this.

~~~
MildlySerious
Yeah and the internet stinks because of the Nigerian Prince scams. And fiat
stinks too, because, well, billions worth of smuggled drugs each year in the
US alone, human trafficking and who knows what.

~~~
kolev
Not really. Nigerian scams rely on human psychology, not so much on Internet.
Those scams work offline, too. Bitcoin enables other types of scams that are
not possible without it.

~~~
MildlySerious
Which scams aren't possible with real money?

~~~
kolev
This isn't /r/Bitcoin - if you only want positive comments in hopes that this
will somehow magically increase the fiat-equivalent of your stash or at least
will stop the price from falling, well, as I said, this is not /r/Bitcoin.

~~~
MildlySerious
That's a not an answer. You claimed that Bitcoin introduced new kinds of scam,
and I asked for an example. How does that make me a lunatic waiting for my
stash to grow?

The only thing I can think of is software mining cryptos in stealth, which is
not a scam but a trojan. The idea to outsource computing to hacked machines is
not new, so even then it would barely qualify.

And pyramid schemes which we both know are as old as trading itself.

------
johnbm
The scam only works for those scared into removing themselves. Since the
scammers have already admitted they gave away info anyway... there is no
reason to trust them or give them money.

